# Récupération des sms depuis iCloud



## Witchblade (22 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour à tous, 

Pour commencer, j'espère ne pas créer un topic qui ferait doublon avec un autre... 
J'ai bcp cherché la réponse à ma question sur le forum, mais je n'ai rien trouvé...

Donc voilà ce qu'il se passe:

Hier j'ai restauré mon iPhone 6 comme un "iPhone neuf" afin de supprimer quelques bugs et d'améliorer le fonctionnement (ça faisait un moment que je ne l'avais pas fait...).

J'ai effectué plusieurs sauvegardes (sur iCloud et sur mon mac via iTunes) et j'ai lancé la restauration.

Tout s'est très bien passé, j'ai connecté mon compte apple etc etc...
Les éléments sauvegardés sur le cloud se sont petit à petit mis à jour (contacts, notes...) et j'étais ravie...

Sauf que... les sms, eux, ne se mettent pas à jour (alors que la fonction était activés dans les réglages lors des sauvegardes). 

Depuis hier soir, j'ai donc un message en bas de ma fenêtre de discussion sms disant "téléchargement des messages depuis iCloud" et une barre de progression qui n'avance pas un brin... et ce message disparait parfois...

J'aimerais retrouver ces conversations sans passer par une restauration depuis une sauvegarde...

Avez-vous des idées? conseils? suggestions?

Merci d'avance de votre temps!

Witchblade.


----------



## lostOzone (22 Juillet 2018)

Si ça ne marche pas il y a la possibilité de faire une restauration partielle avec un logiciel payant chez BackupTtrans ou AnyTrans.


----------



## Witchblade (22 Juillet 2018)

lostOzone a dit:


> Si ça ne marche pas il y a la possibilité de faire une restauration partielle avec un logiciel payant chez BackupTtrans ou AnyTrans.


Merci bcp pour cette réponse!

Cependant je cherche une solution gratuite autant que faire se peut


----------



## Karma94 (3 Septembre 2018)

Witchblade a dit:


> Merci bcp pour cette réponse!
> 
> Cependant je cherche une solution gratuite autant que faire se peut



Bonjour j’ai le même problème que vous concernant les messages j’évite voulais savoir si vous aviez trouvez une solution car je n’en trouve pas ?


----------



## lostOzone (3 Septembre 2018)

Il y a une version gratuite de AnyTrans pendants quelques jours vous pouvez l’essayer. 

Windows
http://dl.imobie.com/action/anytrans-ios-concours-setup.exe
Mac
http://dl.imobie.com/action/anytrans-ios-concours-mac.dmg


----------



## Membre supprimé 1120905 (6 Novembre 2018)

Karma94 a dit:


> Bonjour j’ai le même problème que vous concernant les messages j’évite voulais savoir si vous aviez trouvez une solution car je n’en trouve pas ?


Hello, réponse tardive désolé, mais je crois qu’il faut juste être connecté en wifi et en plus avoir l’iPhone en charge et à ce moment les messages commenceront à se télécharger.


----------



## Cheche1 (27 Janvier 2019)

orendrew a dit:


> Hello, réponse tardive désolé, mais je crois qu’il faut juste être connecté en wifi et en plus avoir l’iPhone en charge et à ce moment les messages commenceront à se télécharger.


Ok merci je vx essayer aujourd’hui même.


----------

